# [VB6] Webbrowser-Problem



## DragonSugger (12. April 2007)

Hallo,

habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Webbrowser in VB6. Habe den Webbrowser auf meine Form gezogen und im Code-Fenster nun folgenden Code eingegeben:

```
WebBrowser1.Navigate "http://www.google.de"
```

Aber wenn ich mein "Programm" starte, wird nur ein weises Fenster angezeigt.

> Screenshot: http://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=formye5.jpg

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## ronaldh (12. April 2007)

Hallo,

Du machst eigentlich nichts falsch, zumindest ist der Befehl ok. Wohin hast Du den Befehl geschrieben? Pack Dir einen Command-Button auf die Form, und schreib den Befehl in das Click-Ereignis des Command-Buttons.


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
   WebBrowser1.Navigate "http://www.google.de"
End Sub
```

Bei mir kommt dann nach Click auf den Command-Button sofort die Google-Seite. 

Andere Frage: Ist der Internet-Explorer korrekt eingerichtet, und als Standard-Browser definiert? Da VB und natürlich auch das Webbrowser-Control von Microsoft stammen, weiß ich nicht, ob eine Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Browsern unterstützt wird.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das Control automatisch eine Internet-Verbindung aufbauen kann, falls diese nicht offen ist.

Viele Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## DragonSugger (12. April 2007)

Danke! Hatte es vorher beim Code-Fenster des Webbrowsers hingeschrieben.
Das mit dem Button weiss ich nicht. Und gibt es einen Befehl, um die Internet-Seite darin zu aktualisieren?

mfg

Edit: Danke hat sich geklärt


----------



## ronaldh (12. April 2007)

Dafür kannst Du Dir einen zweiten Command-Button bauen, in dessen Click-Ereignis Du da das Refresh auslöst.


```
Private Sub Command2_Click()
   WebBrowser1.Refresh
End Sub
```

Auf die gleiche Weise geht natürlich auch Gohome, GoBack, GoForward usw. Wenn Du im Code WebBrowser1. eingibst, werden Dir die möglichen Funktionen und Eigenschaften angezeigt, damit kannst Du dann experimentieren.

Statt einzelner Buttons könntest Du natürlich auch die VB Toolbar verwenden, aber der Effekt ist letztlich der gleiche.


----------



## DragonSugger (12. April 2007)

Danke
Hm ich bin eben noch ein Anfänger in Sachen VB6 und kann noch nicht sehr viel. Aber das mit der Toolbar werd ich mir mal vornehmen.


----------

